# Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?



## dorschman (4. Januar 2010)

Beim Fischen mit geclipten Doppelhakenvorfächern
bei denen ein Haken hinter dem Blei und ein 
Haken vor dem Blei hängt. wie z. b. beim kaskade-
Vorfach habe ich folgende Erfahrung gemacht:

Ist das Vorfach nur mit einem Fisch besetzt,
dann hängt dieser Fisch in 90% der Fälle am 
unteren Haken.

Wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen ?? wird der Köder hinter den Blei grundsätzlich attraktiver präsentiert. ???
(das würde zum Teil auch erklären, warum die nach oben clippenden Brandungsfreaks aus Schleswig-Holsteiner fast schon ein Abonnement auf die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Brandungsangelh haben)

oder stösst der Fisch, wenn er sich dem Vorfach von seeseite 
nähert automatisch zuerst auf den hinteren Haken ??

bin für jedes feedback dankbar


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Ich angel zwar nicht oft in der Brandung,kann aber bestetigen,das bei mir auch die meisten Fische auf den unteren Haken beissen.


----------



## Dorschoffi (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Hallo Dorschmann,
habe eigentlich die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie du. Wenn ich mit Doppelhaken angel dann einen als durchgehenden Nachläufer und einem festen Haken darüber. Wobei mein Nachläufer ca. doppelt so lang wie der obere Haken ist. Habe so auch meißtens nur Fisch auf den unteren Haken. Konnte ich mir bislang nur durch die unterschiedlichen längen erklären. Wenn ich Einzelhaken fische, dann auch fast ausscließlich als Nachläufer. Allerdings hatte ich im letzten Jahr einen Angeltag in Dazendorf, wo ich von etwa 10 Maßigen Platten 8 oder 9 auf den oberen Haken fing. Hakengröße und Perlen waren ebenfalls identisch. Bin allerdings auch kein Profi, würde mich auch auf Antworten solcher freuen.
Bis dann, Dorschoffi


----------



## degl (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Hi,

bei meinem letzen Brandungsangeln/Schönhagen, hielt sich das in etwa in der Waage.
Allerdings hatten wir auch gut Bewegung im Wasser.
Bei ruhiger See ist es eher der untere Haken der fängt

gruß degl


----------



## FischermanII (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

ich bin der meinung das hat auch was damit zu tun ob die perlen den köder liften oder nicht und was gerade beißt

also beim plattenangeln geliftet fing bei mir bis jetzt auch fast ausschließlich der untere
und wenn dorsche und so weiter unterwegs sind hielt sich das bei mir auch immer in der wage würde ich sagen


----------



## köfi1 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Tach auch!
Also ich muss mich hier "degl" anschliesen,gestern ordentlich bewegung im wasser und die bisse kamen fast alle auf den oberen haken,bei wenig strömung,wind gehen 95% der bisse auf den unteren haken.Das betrifft butt und dorsch. Mfg


----------



## Palerado (4. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

hmmm. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der obere Haken bei Bewegung im Wasser knapp über dem Grund rumwedelt --> Fische beissen.
Bei wenig / keiner Bewegung liegt er wahrscheinlich relativ unspektakulär am Vorfach an --> keine Bisse!


----------



## Sebastian G (4. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

moin,
eigentlich muß das alles der freund ZUFALL sein oder man benutzt verschiedene perlen,denn wenn man keine auftreibenen perlen verwendet liegen bei einer wurfweite von 100 meter eh beide haken auf dem grund!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Palerado (4. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Trotzdem liegt der untere Haken hinter, und der obere Haken genau neben dem Rest des Vorfaches. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass das nen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Sebastian G (4. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,das der fisch da einen unterschied erkennen kann#c!!der wurm ist doch, wie beim nachläufer,so ca 30cm vom rest des vorfaches entfernt!!??es sei denn,es ist keine wasserbewegung da(oder auch strömung)!!und das ist echt selten!!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## Nolfravel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Vllt. passt es zum Thema.

Als ich noch jünger war, und das zum ersten Mal in Ungarn angelte, fischte ich mit einer fertigen ungarischen Feeder-Montage.
Diese bestand, wie bei euch, auch aus zwei Anbissstellen.
Eine über dem Futterkorb, eine drunter.

Jedenfalls hingen auch hier fast alle Fische an der unteren.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, dass der untere Haken einfach "besser" "liegt".
Warum?Keine Ahnung.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Rosi (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Moin, die Meisterschaft im Brandungsangeln haben 2009 die Engländer gewonnen. Die Profis fischen mit einem Haken, weil sie sonst nicht auf die 200m kommen.

Ob der Fisch oben oder unten beißt hängt von der Brandung ab, wie das Vorfach dazu passt und ganz sicher auch vom Zufall. Ein Köder an langer Mundschnur bewegt sich auffälliger bei wenig Brandung als an einer Kurzen. Bei mehr Brandung verwickelt er sich vielleicht, oder wuselt zu schnell für einen gemütlichen Dorsch. Ist oben eine fette Perle und unten nichts, dann hängen die Fische überwiegend oben. Es ist dunkel und der Fisch schnappt eher nach dem was sich bewegt. 
Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Fragen nach dem Beißverhalten bei 3 Haken.


----------



## Platte (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, die Meisterschaft im Brandungsangeln haben 2009 die Engländer gewonnen. Die Profis fischen mit einem Haken, weil sie sonst nicht auf die 200m kommen..


 
Von was für eine Meisterschaft sprichst du? Eine von vielen in England?
200m? Eher undenkbar.
Unsere guten Angler hier fischen fast alle mit 2 Hakensystem.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Gibt keinen der in der Brandung mit Montage 200m weit wirft.
Vielleicht sollten einge mal von diesen komischen Weiten wegkommen. Mit Montage 100-120m in der Brandung zu werfen ist schon gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## a.bu (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Hallo, nur für die Statistik , Deutscher Meister Brandung 2002-2009 Schleswig Holstein . Clubweltmeister 2009 Sachsen-Anhalt (das haben Sie gut gemacht) England wurde zweiter . 

Dieses Vorfach ist nicht unbedingt ein Weitwurfvorfach aber es bietet viele Vorteile . Richtig gebaut wird es sich beim Wurf nicht vertüddeln . Das festsitzende Blei ist eine Selbsthakmontage , das heißt der Fisch schlägt sich beim Biss selbst an (diesen Effekt verbessert man durch voll gespannte Schnur). Beim Abwurf werden die Würmer gegen die Stopperperle gedrückt , um dann im Flug wieder auf den Haken (da wo Sie hinsollen) gedrückt zu werden . Der obere Haken sollte bei einer Vorfachlänge von 80-100cm nicht länger als 20cm sein , Ihr werdet erstaunt sein wie fängig dieser kurz gebundene Haken plötzlich wird . Wichtig sind recht kräftige Mundschnüre min. 0,40er um ein verdrallen zu verhindern . Übernimmt man die Bauweise als Einhakenvorfach , sprich Nachläufer bzw. kurze Mundschnur über dem Blei hat man alle drei Komponenten um erfolgreich Fische zu fangen . 

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen einfach mal bei einer DMV Veranstaltung den Strand abzugehen und das was einen interessiert die Teinemer zu fragen . Es sind oftmals so einfache Sachen , die über Fangerfolg oder Misserfolg entscheiden . Ihr werdet erstaunt sein das es dort nicht nur arogante Wettkampfspinner sondern gleichgesinnte Angler gibt , die Ihre Erfahrungen auch aus Weltmeisterschaften gerne mit euch teilen .

Ach so, Fische beißen auch schon ,letzten Sonntag 3 Dorsche und 5 Platten (alle maßig).

viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



a.bu schrieb:


> Hallo, nur für die Statistik , Deutscher Meister Brandung 2002-2009 Schleswig Holstein .



Wer hat denn danach gefragt;+|rolleyes?!!


----------



## a.bu (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Hi Marcel,

|supergries macht  halt spaß in offenen Wunden zu bohren|supergri

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschman (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@ a.bu 
kannt nicht ganz folgen. was meinst du mit dieses Vorfach ?
(welches Vorfach)


----------



## a.bu (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@dorschmann ,

ich meinte das so genannte Holstein-Vorfach (2 Haken nach oben geclipt)


----------



## dorschman (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@ a.bu 
hast du bei dem holstein-vorfach denn auch die erfahrung
gemacht, dass wenn nur ein fisch drauf ist dann meist ehrer  am unteren haken ?


----------



## a.bu (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@Dorschman ,

genau das war bis vor zwei Jahren mein Problem , da ich den oberen Haken mit einer so langen Mundschnur versehen habe das er ausgeclipt auf höhe Blei hing . Eine Umstellung auf extrem kurze Mundschnur weit über dem Blei brachte die Wende . Ich fange mittlerweile oftmals mehr einzel Fische auf dem oberen Haken was im Umkehrschluß bedeutet das dieses Vorfach so fängiger geworden ist und ich somit mehr Doubletten fange . Ich habe mich damit sehr intensiv beschäftigt und die Antwort ist so logisch wie einfach . Der obere lang gebundene Haken wird sich in der Regel meist zum Blei orientieren , haben wir unsauberen Grund (Steine,Kraut ect.) liegt der Haken schön verdeckt dort wo das Blei sich festsetzt . Eine kurze Mundschnur weit ab vom Blei präsentiert den Köder offen und viel verlockender, der Köder spielt so viel besser in der Strömung . 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschman (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@ a.bu danke fuer die Info 
meld mich ab muss bauen (noch 21 x schlafen, dann is schon wieder quali)


----------



## a.bu (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@Dorschmann,

viel Spaß,bin auch am basteln . Geb Dir bei der Qualli gern ein Vorfach .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschman (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@a.bu danke ich komm darauf zurueck


----------



## Platte (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Und da sag noch mal einer das die Topangler alles für sich behalten #6

So ist unser Liegender nun mal :m


----------



## Klaus S. (5. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

So war er aber schon immer so lange ich ihn kenne :m
Eigentlich sind alle sehr hilfsbereit beim DMV. Hatte bei der Boot mal matschige Würmer bekommen und da wurde für mich gesammelt #6


----------



## dorschman (6. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

ausfuellen abschicken dabei sein 

http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/DOWNLOADS/Beitrittskarte.doc


----------



## Palerado (6. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Na toll. Jetzt habe ich die 2-Haken Vorfächer schon alle gebunden


----------



## Rosi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



Platte schrieb:


> Von was für eine Meisterschaft sprichst du? Eine von vielen in England?
> 200m? Eher undenkbar.
> Unsere guten Angler hier fischen fast alle mit 2 Hakensystem.


Na ich meine die WM in Kühlungsborn. Die Engländer haben gewonnen mit ihren Multis. Es lag schon Schnee und die Brandungsangler aus Gibraltar kamen in Turnschuhen und Trainingsjacke. In der ganzen Umgebung wurden die Wattwürmer rar. Die 200m waren ein Scherz, habt ihr den nicht gesehen? Gefischt wurde nur mit einem Haken und viele Einheimische hätten solche Fangzahlen nicht erwartet.


----------



## Platte (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



a.bu schrieb:


> Hallo, nur für die Statistik , Deutscher Meister Brandung 2002-2009 Schleswig Holstein . Clubweltmeister 2009 Sachsen-Anhalt (das haben Sie gut gemacht) England wurde zweiter .


Schau mal Rosi, die Club WM in Kühlungsborn haben unsere aus Sachsen-Anhalt gewonnen#hEs sei dir verziehen


----------



## Platte (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



Palerado schrieb:


> Na toll. Jetzt habe ich die 2-Haken Vorfächer schon alle gebunden


Und wo ist das Problem?#h


----------



## Rosi (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



Platte schrieb:


> Schau mal Rosi, die Club WM in Kühlungsborn haben unsere aus Sachsen-Anhalt gewonnen#hEs sei dir verziehen


Nö, das stimmt nicht. Die lagen nur im ersten Durchgang vorn. (Mittwoch) Gewonnen haben am Ende leider die Engländer, die Siegerehrung fand am Sa Abend statt. Die nächste Veranstaltung in Kübo ist am 17.April.


----------



## dorschman (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Quote:
Nö, das stimmt nicht. Die lagen nur im ersten Durchgang vorn. (Mittwoch) Gewonnen haben am Ende leider die Engländer, die Siegerehrung fand am Sa Abend statt. Die nächste Veranstaltung in Kübo ist am 17.April. 
__________________

Rosi, also manchmal...................


----------



## Klaus S. (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



dorschman schrieb:


> ausfuellen abschicken dabei sein
> 
> http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/DOWNLOADS/Beitrittskarte.doc



War paar Jahre dabei und werd es auch irgendwann wieder sein aber im Moment eben nicht. :m

DMV ist auf jeden Fall Klasse und die Veranstaltungen immer super Organisiert #6


----------



## Norbi (7. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Schaust Du Hier Rosi,etwas muß Du verpasst haben!

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=151&Itemid=161


----------



## Rosi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Oh, das ist wohl wahr. Dabei hätte ich Stein und Bein schwören können, daß die E...|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Gibt es irgendwo ein Bild von dem sagenumwobenen  Holstein-Vorfach?


----------



## Mefospezialist (8. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Ich habe mir da auch ein Vorfach einfallen lassen um das schon von a.bu beschriebene Problem zu umgehen.

Wenn ich mit zwei Haken fischen möchte baue ich den unteren Haken ganz normal als Nachläufer (40cm bis 70cm je nach Wetter) und den oberen als Lift und auch extrem kurz bis max 30cm.
Die Vorfachlänge gesamt liegt so bei 1,20m manchmal auch noch länger.

Ich kann die plötzlichen Fänge mit der kurzen Mundschnur oben zu 100% bestätigen wo vorher die meisten Fische eher unten hingen.

Falls interesse besteht versuche ich heute Abend mal Bilder des Holsteinvorfachs und des Nachläufer-Lift Vorfaches hochzuladen.

Gruß 
David


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Ich habe mir da auch ein Vorfach einfallen lassen um das schon von a.bu beschriebene Problem zu umgehen.
> 
> Wenn ich mit zwei Haken fischen möchte baue ich den unteren Haken ganz normal als Nachläufer (40cm bis 70cm je nach Wetter) und den oberen als Lift und auch extrem kurz bis max 30cm.
> Die Vorfachlänge gesamt liegt so bei 1,20m manchmal auch noch länger.
> ...



Also ich würde mich über Bilder zum Nachbau freuen. Ich will in den nächsten Tagen Vorfächer für die neue Saison binden und nehme Anregungen gern an.


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Kein Thema,

ich mache heute Abend mal ein paar Bilder und hoffe das dann zumindest so viel zu erkennen ist das es zum Nachbau reicht.

Gruß

David


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Kein Thema,
> 
> ich mache heute Abend mal ein paar Bilder und hoffe das dann zumindest so viel zu erkennen ist das es zum Nachbau reicht.
> 
> ...



Suuper, Danke.

Gruß 

Matthias


----------



## Klaus S. (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Das hier... #h


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Genau das,

wobei eben die obere Mundschnur max. 20cm lang ist besser 15cm und nicht wie dort beschrieben 40cm.

Dann brauche ich das Holsteinvorfach ja nicht mehr einstellen, ich mach dann nur Bilder vom Nachläufer-Lift Vorfach.

Obwohl wenn man schon dabei ist |supergri

Bis heute Abend dann ich schätze wird so acht Uhr

Grauß David


----------



## a.bu (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Das hier... #h


 

Sieht schon fast gut aus Klaus , jetzt noch den unteren Haken direkt hinter das Blei binden , am Relayclip den Stift und das Stoppergummi abschneiden und den Abstand vom Relayclip zum oberen Tönnchen auf 3 bis 5cm verkürzen dann hat man ein absolut fängiges Vorfach.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschman (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@ a.bu 

tut denn die Klemmhuelse ueber dem kaskadewirbel
eigentlich Not ? wenn man die untere Mundschnur 
einklingt ist das Teil doch ohnehin auf Spannung 

kann man dieses Vorfach eigentlich auch gut "ziehen"
oder vertuettelt sich dann die obere Mundschnur ?


----------



## a.bu (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@dorschman ,

ja der obere Haken muß gestoppt werden weil er sonst beim ausclippen des unteren Hakens nach oben in die Keulenschnur schießen würde . Ansonsten verwende ich keine Klemmhülsen sondern setze Sopperknoten. Das setzt allerdings sehr genaues arbeiten voraus , somit dürfte für viele eine Klemmhülse die bessere Alternative sein .

Das Vorfach laßt sich sehr gut ziehen , Ärger mit verdrehen gibt es eigendlich gar nicht. Voraussetzung ist aber das Binden mit entsprechend dicker Schnur (wie schon geschrieben Seitenarme nicht unter 0,40).

Gruß Andreas


----------



## a.bu (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Sorry, bevor einer fragt ...sollte natürlich Stopperknoten heißen.#h


----------



## Palerado (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Jetzt habt Ihr mich gedanklich verloren.
Ist denn das abgebildete Vorfach das Holstein-Vorfach? Ich dachte immer das wäre das nach unten geclippte Cascadevorfach? Also das bei dem der Cascadewirbel quasi frei auf er Schnur läuft?

Welchen Vorteil soll denn das abgebildete gegenüber meinem beschriebenem haben?


----------



## Klaus S. (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Das von mir eingestellte ist das sogenannte Holsteinvorfach.
Man kann es auch als Durchläufer bauen wie a.bu es beschrieben hat aber dann hakt sich der Fisch nicht mehr sofort selbst. 
Ich baue meine Vorfächer auch alle mit Quetschhülsen da ich finde das es so viel schneller geht. Wichtig ist das die Quetschhülsen nicht quer zur Schnur gequetscht werden sondern in Längsrichtung. Es brauch auch nicht mit aller Kraft gequetscht werden da sonst die Schnur einen wech bekommt.

Wenn man jetzt noch Q-Tips (ohne Watte) als Abstandshalter zur Vorfachschnur nimmt dann vertüddelt es sich noch seltener. Ab und zu vertüddelt sich wohl jedes Vorfach mit 2 Haken mal. Ich kenne keins wo es nicht so ist.


----------



## dorschman (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@ Kiaus S.
bei der Liftmontage arbeite ich auch mit einém relativ 
hartem Schlauch als Abstandshalter.

Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar wo Du dieses Bauteil
beim "Holstein Vorfach verbauen willst ?


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Ich fische auch gerne 1,5 Meter lange Vorfächer die nur eine Mundschnur von ca. 35 -40 cm Länge haben.
Die Mundschnur wird dann 50cm unter dem Wirbel für die Hauptschnur/Schlagschnur befestigt und auch nach oben geclippt.

Das hat auch den Effekt das der Wurm ziemlich weit oben hängt und gerade an Stränden mit viel Bewuchs und Steinen unter Wasser ist der Wurm dann auf Augenhöhe zu den Fischen.

Davon kann ich auch gerne mal ein Bild reinstellen

Gruß David


----------



## Palerado (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung dass genau die Rechnung nicht aufgeht.
Wenn man mal bedenkt wie weit man wirft und in welchem Winkel die Schnur entsprechend ins Wasser geht. Dazu noch Schnurbogen und dergleichen.

Ich bin der Meinung das Ding liegt auf dem Grund.


----------



## dorschman (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Ich bin der Meinung das Ding liegt auf dem Grund. 
@paleredo
ich denke du hast recht mit dieser aussage, aber trotzdem hat der koeder sicherlich ein anderes spiel wenn er weiter weg vom blei liegt.


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Hier die Bilder ein Vorfach (hoch) 1,6m und eins vom einem dürchläufer-lift die bilder sind jetzt von der kurzen Version das hab ich auch länger bis 1,3m bei Mundschnurlängen 30cm bis 50cm

Die Reihenfolge der Bilder zeigt das Vorfach von unten nach oben

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2289


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Super, danke!!! Ich mach mich denn mal ans Basteln.

Hab mir heut das Buch "Der Angelführer, Brandungsangeln an Nord- und Ostsee" besorgt. Sehr informativ und auch mit vielen Vorschlägen, um selbst Vorfächer zu bauen...so als Tipp nebenbei...


----------



## Mefospezialist (10. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@Palerado

Du hast mit Deiner Aussage definitiv Recht wenn man bei ruhigem Wetter so fischt wie die meisten und zwar:

Bei keiner Welle und ablandigem Wind neigen viele Angler dazu die Ruten ganz flach abzulegen. 
Das hat den Vorteil das man die Bisse besser erkennt, so bekommt man aber auch den Wurm nicht über Grund.

Bei solchen Verhältnissen fische ich dann diese überlangen Vorfächer wo der Haken so weit wie möglich oben hängt.

Ich mache das dann ganz anders mit den Ruten. 

Ich schraube bei meinem Dreibein ein Extensionstück oben rauf und Stelle die Ruten so hoch es nur geht.
Die Spitze der Ruten steht dann sehr weit oben und in Verbindung mit einem so langen Vorfach sollte der Wurm dann nicht auf dem Boden hängen.
Vorraussetzung ist dabei natürlich das man die Ruten auch gut aufspannen kann also schwere Bleie fischen.

Ausnahme sind Strände die in 100Metern Wurfweite erst 1,5m Tiefe haben. Der Schnurwinkel ist dann eben so ungünstig das der Wurm auf Grund liegt.

An Tiefen Stränden allerdings sollte es funktionieren.

Gruß 

David


----------



## sunny (10. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Ich glaube, man kann seine Rute so hoch aufstellen wie man will, auf 80 m oder weiter wird da nix mehr hochgezogen. Da braucht es meines Erachtens schon ne Mörderperle, damit da was auftreibt. 

Schließ mich da Palerado an, der Köder wird auf Grund liegen.

Guckt mal auf die Seite von unserem Moderator Meeresangler_Schwerin. Da gibt es auch jede Menge Tipps zum Vorfachbau.


----------



## Mefospezialist (10. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

@ sunny

Letzten Sommer sind wir mit dem Auto nach Spanien und da hab ich mein Brandungstackle mitgenommen.

Ergebniss mit der Taucherbrille: 

Beim langen Vorfach hing der Haken ca. 30cm über Grund.

Bei allen anderen auf Grund, deswegen kann ich ruhigen Gewissens behaupten das der Haken bei diesem Vorfach gut aufgespannt mit den Ruten in entsprechender höhe über Grund hängt.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich mal seine Vorfächer im Sommer in der Ostsee unter Wasser anzusehen.

Es ist echt interessant wie sich die verschiedenen Vorfächer unter Wasser verhalten.

Ach so ich kann auch jedem nur empfehlen in Spanien einmal Brandungsangeln zu gehen, der Hammer was man dort noch fangen kann.

Gruß

David


----------



## sunny (10. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Oki, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Seatrout (28. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Also ich kann das auch nicht recht glauben und habe daher mir was überlegt.
Was sagt ihr dazu?


rute 4,2m
mit dreibein(hochgestellt) sagen wir 5m über wasser
80m wurfweite
3m wassertiefe am blei.

Dann fängt die mundschnur bei straffer schnur(was kaum möglich ist) und 2m entfernung zum blei bei 20cm über Grund an.

Das heißt man dürfte bei hoher rute und 80m weite den haken in 2 meter entferung vom blei an nur 15cm mundschnur binden , damit er 5 cm über grund hängt!

Oder hab ich hier nen denkfehler gemacht.

Wenn ich also weiter werf oder die angelstelle flache als 3 meter ist , ist es schlichtweg nicht möglich den haken ohne auftrieb vom grund wegzukommen.

Besten gruß


----------



## Klaus S. (28. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Ist doch völlig Latte in welcher Höhe der Haken hängt so lange die Montage fängig ist. Ihr macht euch über Sachen einen Kopp 

Der wichtigste Tipp kam von a.bu... die obere Mundschnur nicht länger als 20 cm.


----------



## a.bu (29. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Ich denke es ist nicht entscheident wie hoch der Haken letztlich über dem Meeresboden hängt, sondern wie man etwas Bewegung in den Köder bekommt. Neben der schon beschriebenen besseren Präsentation des kurzgebundenen Hakens gibt es noch eine ganz einfache Erklärung warum eine kurze Mundschnur oben besser fängt als eine lange. Wellenschlag, Strömung und Wind halten die Hauptschnur auch bei vermeindlich ruhigem Wetter immer irgendwie in Bewegung. Dieses hin und her Pendeln der Schnur endet am Blei. Auch wenn diese Bewegungen nur wenige cm zum Vorfach hin ausmachen , so werden sie doch von einer kurzen Mundschnur viel besser auf den Köder übertragen. Die Bewegung kann man natürlich durch einen wohldosierten Auftrieb noch verstärken.
Ich stelle zudem meine Ruten, so es die Wetterlage zuläßt extrem hoch ins Dreibein um durch Wind etwas Bewegung in die Schnur zu bekommen.

Viele Grüße 

Andreas


----------



## schl.wetterangler (29. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Das 1. Vorfach fische ich gerne bei relativ ruhigem  Wetter in Vebindung mit Torpedoblei 80-140gr. eiss nicht obs nen Namen dafür gibt hab ich mir irgend wann so gebaut und gerade die Platten scheinen auf die nachläufer zu stehen.Bei ruppigem wetter und wenn viele Dorsche da sind fische ich das 2. denn die treffen sich bei zu langen Mundschnüren gerne mal in der Mitte. ist nur meine Meinung meine Erfahrung ist das ich seitdem ich von den gekauften mit15cm-20cm  mundschnur auf meine selbstgetüddelten mit langen nachläufern umgestellt habe  gerade bei ungünstigen wetterbedingungen mehr Platte fange

Was hier neben den Montagen finde ich etwas untergegangen ist ,ist die richtige Taktik ich sehe immer wieder Angler die  nach nem Biss keine minute verlieren und dann anschlagen und einholen ich lasse  mit dem 1. Vorfach wenn der erste hängt den Fisch  ziehen so sucht der für mich einen Abnehmer für den 2.haken .meist hängt der Fisch ja sicher ich warte immer ein paar minuten und ziehe schon mal in aller Ruhe wattis auf die Nadel .
Ich glaube viele Angler haben einfach zu wenig Geduld um auf den zweiten Fisch zu warten und angst den ersten Fisch zu verlieren
mfg.Andreas


----------



## Klaus S. (30. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Genau so sollten die Vorfächer nicht aussehen :m


----------



## schl.wetterangler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Genau so sollten die Vorfächer nicht aussehen :m


Warum denn ob du es glaubst oder nicht ich fange damit meine Fische habe so gut wie nie Tüddel und in Verbindung mit dem Torpedoblei und natürlich dem richtigen wind rollen die schön und die Nachläufer suchen sich die Platten (da ich jederzeit bereit bin Irrtümer meinerseits zuzugeben und daran interessiert meinen Horizont  zu erweitern stehe ich sofern es meine Zeit zulässt gerne zu einem Vergleichsfischen zur Verfügung)
mfg.schl.Wetterangler


----------



## Klaus S. (30. März 2010)

*AW: Doppelhakenvorfach wenn ein Fisch dann immer unten ?*

Kürze die obere Mundschnur mal auf 10-20cm und du hast überhaupt keine Tüddel mehr und fängiger ist es so auch.
Dann noch ein Kaskadenwirbel und es ist Perfekt.


----------

